# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Avocado gezond | Hoe gezond is avocado precies?

## bbboyyy

Hoe gezond is avocado precies?

Vele studies tonen aan dat het krachtige bevorderende effecten heeft op de gezondheid. Dat avocado gezond is zal hier uitgelegd worden.

Avocado is enorm voedzaam
Avocados zitten vol enkelvoudige onverzadigde vetzuren die goed zijn voor het hart
Avocado gezond en zit bomvol vezels
Avocado eten is ontzettend gezond en ze bevatten meer kalium dan bananen
Avocado eten kan de cholesterol- en triglyceridewaarden verlagen
Het vet in avocados kan helpen om voedingsstoffen uit plantaardig voedsel te absorberen

Lees het volledige artikel op : http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/avocado-gezond/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

